#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Phatthalung - Thale Noi Waterfowl Reserve

## dirtydog

Thale Noi Waterfowl Reserve

Phatthalung

Thale Noi is the largest waterfowl reserve in Thailand. 

It can be reached via Highway No. 4048 from Amphoe Muang to Amphoe Khuan Khanun and to Thale Noi, for a total distance of 32 kilometres. 

The road is paved asphalt all the way. 

The reserve is the responsibility of the Royal Forestry Department and covers 450 square kilometres, divided into 422 square kilometres of land (94%) and 28 square kilometres of water (6%), or Thale Noi. 

The sea is 5 kilometres wide and 6 kilometres long with an average depth of 1.2 metres. 

The sea is covered with assorted flora such as lotus, bulrush, reed, and grass used for thatching. 

More than 187 species of waterfowls, migratory and indigenous birds make their home at Thale Noi. 

Some live here throughout the year and some migrate only in winter from October to March when the population density is at its highest. 

The low season is June-September which is the nesting period. 

Species that are prevalent here are those of the heron and stork family such as yellow bittern, great egret, painted stork, red stork; ducks such as lesser whistling duck, cotton pygmy goose, and garganey; grebe; rails such as white-browed crake, white-breasted waterhen, watercock, common moorhen, and Eurasian coot; jacanas such as pheasant-tailed jacana and bronze-winged jacana; cormorants such as great cormorant and little cormorant; black-winged stilt; Brahminy kite; red-wattled lapwing; whiskered tern; common kingfisher; and barn swallow. 

The best time to study flora and fauna is during October-March when there is an abundance of birds and pink lotus in full bloom cover the reserve. Moreover, tourists can visit villages and see cottage industries like reed mat making.




Thale Noi has been named the first world ramsar site (wetland site) in Thailand. This aims to preserve the sustainable ecology of the area, one that is being developed into one of the countrys most important nature study centres. As such, there is careful control of eco-tourism in Thale Noi in order to minimize impact on the environment.

Tourists can take boats from Thale Noi pier and go on two routes; the first one for tourists with services by the Thale Noi community and the second for academics and nature study by requesting permission and guide from a reserve official. The reserve has comfortable accommodation. For more information, please contact the Royal Forestry Department in Bangkok, tel: 0 2579 7223, 0 2579 5734, and Thale Noi Non-hunting Area, tel: 0 7468 5230.




Travel to Thale Noi is easy by boat and car. Access can be made from seaside districts like Ranot, Sathing Phra and Mueang of Songkhla, and Pak Phayun, Khuan Khanun and Mueang of Phatthalung. Visitors by train can alight at Pak Khlong station and continue by car to Thale Noi for 8 kilometres.

----------

